# Hitachi CDH-L32DIGS04 Corta la retro ilumincion



## juan rivero (Ene 27, 2014)

Buen día, tengo este LCD, lo enciendo prende bien con sonido e imagen unos cinco minutos, luego se corta la iluminación de las lampara, quedando solo el sonido, lo apago y vuelvo encender y aparece pero con menos tiempos y corta de nuevo, probé las tensiones que indican en la placa de fuente y están normal, cuando anda y cuando corta, probé todos los filtros de fuente pero sigue igual, alguna sugerencia por donde mas poder probar, aclaro tengo años con televisores convencional, esto ultimo recién lo estoy conociendo, gracias ...


----------



## sergiot (Ene 27, 2014)

Podes tener problemas en las lámparas y el detector de fallo se active o que funcione mal el detector de fallos y se active solo.

Por las dudas, estas seguro que se apagan las lámparas y no que se quede sin imagen, no? es muy común en pantallas baratas, las que no tienen blindaje de chapa atrás, que las lámparas generan ruido y eso bloquea la t-com y se queda sin imagen, pero con las lámparas encendidas.


----------



## juan rivero (Ene 27, 2014)

Hola amigo, se nota que son las lamparas que se apagan, igual con un busca polo acercando a los cables que salen para las lamparas encienden y cuando corta se apaga también el busca polo, lo que me comenta puede ser falla de algunas lampara, eso se prueba de a uno, o puede ser la parte del invert que falle algo, alguna sugerencia, gracias


----------



## juan rivero (Ene 27, 2014)

Hola amigo, comento que lo cerré, esta tecnología me supera no llego a entender bien todavía, gracias por responder, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2014)

si titila el video y también suele apagarse las lamparas,,,
revisa si la placa de video tiene ruido,si tiene es por las lamparas que están medios gastadas,se soluciona blindando con papel aluminio ,
algo asi ,como para que te des una idea
http://www.planetatecnico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=53918


----------

